# Crates... THis is what I've been up to the last few days.



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

So I've been tearing down this old house to reclaim the lumber in it. It was built over 100 years ago from lumber off a mill directly across the road from it, built by the mill owner for the mill owners son I think it is... 

Anyway, this is what I've turned the old crusty worn clapboard siding into.. Album crates... Or Magazine crates, or what ever you want to use them for.. 

They were rough sawn Poplar, and I planed them down to get to this beautiful wood. I wish you could see it in person. The camera does no justice.. The below pictures are with and without flash trying to show the colors.. and all the little birds eyes in them... WOW.. Beautiful greens, reds, golds, purples... just amazing wood.. 

After they are built, I am hand rubbing them with Teak Oil..

It ain't fine furniture, but it's beautiful stuff, and I sold a bunch of them in a day on an audio forum I hang out on...

I am about to get an Etsy shop set up, along with buying a domain and setting up a shop there to sell things like this, and will also be building and selling fine furniture.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

BTW, that's Lilly.. my Q/C doggie


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Love the grain and color of the wood.
Nice job!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks. The people that have sen them in person and who are into really nice woods got pretty googly over them.. They can't believe this wood. 

The real sad thing about it is, the poplar you can get today is nothing like this 100 year old poplar.. and you figure when it was milled 100 years ago, it was probably a 100 year or older tree then... I have a very limited supply of this, so unless I can find another similar house age wise in this area to take down too, there won't be much of this wood to go around....

Also, the fact this wood has been in the weather for the last hundred years hasn't done anything but intensify the colors of this.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful, I love old wood. Even pallets, some old hardwood pallets have great patina and grain.

My bil tore down a very old barn and was going to rebuild it on his property, that was about 8 years ago. Around Christmas I went and asked if I could poke around to see what's there...it's rotting and probably loaded with snakes in summer. I could just cry. I salvaged a few boards, but most of it is toast.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you.

That is sad.. I know of a couple barns around here I want to try and take down, but the people aren't budging because they want cash, and they don't get how much work goes into it... One is falling, and a lot of the boards are warped, and not a lot of use, but they think they have a gold mine since someone is asking.. They would rather it sit and rot than think someone was getting something for nothing.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

Very beautiful! love the shop dog too&#65039;


----------



## spicymustard (Jul 15, 2014)

These are lovely.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

They are really beautiful!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Beautiful wood. I&#8217;m glad to see it being re-used.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Beautiful! 

LuLu


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

Really, Nice. I just saw on some forum, multiply crates mounted on the wall on their sides and they made shelving. They were planning on using the crates to store their yarn. The possibilities are endless. Thanks for sharing your photos and good luck.


----------

